# No 3 Manning Depot Edmonton



## Strike (15 Apr 2010)

Any info on this unit would be greatly appreciated, specifically stand-up and decomissioning dates.

I have some basic info on who was trained there but not much else.  Trying to put together a small write-up for a pennant from this unit that was sent my unit from someone's collection.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Apr 2010)

Library and Archives Canada has something on them:

Handing over and change of command - No. 3 Manning Depot, Edmonton
1942. File.
RG24-E-1-c. 

Also, from the notes accompanyng this record: Russell Marshall Smith fonds [graphic material, textual record].  



> Scope and content
> 
> Fonds consists of prisoner of war diary, 1917-1918; Pilot's Flying Log Book, 1917; "My Life in the R.C.A.F.", 1943, correspondence, 1917-1946; regulations and orders applying to the Royal Flying Corps and to the Royal Canadian Air Force; Legion of Merit Degree of Officer, 1946; and memorabilia. There is also a ration book for post-war Britain, 1918-1919; and a ration card for demobilized personnel in Germany, 1918. The fonds contains photographs depicting the career of G/C Russell M. Smith as an officer of the R.A.F. and the Canadian Air Force, ca. 1918-1922 and as *an officer in the Royal Canadian Air Force, 1940-1944, during the time he was Commanding Officer of No. 2 Manning Depot, Brandon; No. 1 Wireless School, Montreal; and No. 3 Manning Depot, Edmonton*; dedication of flags belonging to Smith, R.C.A.F., St. Olave's Church, Toronto, Ont., 12 June 1955; photos by R.C.A.F., R.M. Coleman, and Federal Photos. The fonds also contains a photo of a sketch done by Frank R. Sibley of G/C Smith, R.C.A.F., 1943.





> Biography / Administrative history
> 
> Russell Marshall Smith was born and educated in Toronto. He enlisted in the Royal Canadian Artillery in 1915, transferred to the Canadian Field Artillery the following year and then transferred once more to the Royal Flying Corps. A 2nd Lieutenant, he served with the 23rd Squadron until he was taken prisoner in 1917.
> 
> Demobilized, he joined the staff of Standard Brands and served with them in the United States and Canada. At the outbreak of World War II, he joined the Royal Canadian Air Force, (R.C.A.F.) as a commissioned officer and was posted in Toronto. A Group Captain, he commanded manning pools and wireless schools in various parts of the country. He was also active in liaison work between the R.C.A.F. and the United States Army Air Corps and was decorated with the American Legion of Merit for his services. Discharged in 1946, ill health prevented him from resuming his business career.


----------



## larry Strong (16 Apr 2010)

Have you seen this site?

http://www.thewhpfamily.com/wwout2b/index.htm


----------



## Strike (16 Apr 2010)

I did.  I'm specifically looking for the stand-up and stand-down dates of the unit.  I know the rest of the filler.


----------

